# Automobile Engineering vs. Mechatronics?



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2014)

In a dilemma, I like both subjects... Mechatronics is relatively new in college as well as MU. Which one should I take for a better future? Just vote in poll or give detailed pros cons if you have any 
Thanks.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 27, 2015)

Take Mechatronics it will have a better future than automobile engineering


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

Take mechanical since auto mobile is fairly compact stream and mechanical provide a better scope.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

I would have gone for Automobile Engineering as it focusses on the sole aspect of Automobiles. It makes the student focussed on only one thing. Mechatronics has more than one field to focus on. If the student is further pursuing higher studies, he would be clear in his approach in which field he will do MTech or MS .


----------

